# QUICK chicken strips.need batter that taste good



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

got get these chicken strips cooked tonight but i cant seem to find a good batter recipe.:Bawling: and how long do you cook them :gaptooth:
Mine always seem tough


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Never battered my chicken strips..only breaded...roll in seasoned flour dip in egg that is scrambled together and then in a seasoned crumb. Fry til browned, if they seem tough they are likely overcooked...try a higher cook temp that will brown faster and not overcook the inside. I don't think I've ever cooked strips for more than 10 minutes...4 or 4 on each side shoudl be sufficient.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

we use to clam bake on everything


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I think chicken breasts that you buy today ARE tough to begin with. I usually pound them between some wax paper a little to tenderize them. Basically I bread them, not batter them, using a well seasoned mix of dry bread crumbs and plenty of seasonings. I use garlic salt, freshly ground pepper, paprika, seasoned salt, onion powder, oregano, parsley, and mix everything well. Then I dip the strips in flour, then egg, then the bread crumb mix. I fry them in butter and oil for just a few minutes on each side. Or, you could bake them, but if I do that, instead of the flour and egg dip, I coat them with either mayo or sour cream, and then the bread crumb mix and bake on a buttered baking sheet in a 400 degree oven until they are done. It can vary from 15 min to 25 depending on how thick the strips are.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi TNHermit

Here my recipe for batter I used in our Fish & Chip shop. make a very crisp batter. I have use this one for over 25 years 
Batter
3 cup Self raising flour
Pinch salt
Pinch bi carb
1/2 teaspoon Curry powder
Ice Cold water enough to make runny batter

Deep fry at 185Â°C = 365Â°F. 

If you need a golden yellow batter just add few drops yellow food dye.

and my Crumbs recipe is

Semolina flour (enough to lighty coat meat)
1 Egg and 2 cups Milk
Crumbs
mix egg & milk 

Flour meat (chicken, fish, pork, lamb or beef) in Semolina flour now dip in egg/milk wash now in crumbs pat crumbs on to meat now repeat in egg/milk wash in to crumbs pat crumbs on to meat. Now sit a side in fridge for 20 minutes minimum to set crumbs now deep fry or shallow fry or bake in oven on a wire rack. You can flavor the crumb with what you like eg: - chili, garlic, paprika, cumin, coriander, curry powder, thyme, sage, and rosemary what takes your fancy really or add the lot and you may find KFC secret Hahaha. Enjoy Hope this helps MM


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I use two different ways.

Dip in egg/ milk wash and then coat in flour.

Coat in tempera batter. Egg whites beaten stiff, a T or so of corn starch mixed in. That's what I fry my chili rellanos in, so if we are having both chicken and chili rellanos, the chicken gets cooked in the same batter. It's really good on zucchini sticks, too.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Try using pancake batter


----------

